# thoughts on the mists and new brushes



## mima (Oct 5, 2006)

so i went in to see the new collection today expecting to buy at most the new 188 since i'm in love with my 187 and possibly one of the blushes b/c i'm a total LE addict. and i walked out empty handed! the mist blushes are ordinary colours and the spray on hand and apply to face is WAY too much work. and the brush head of the 188 (which is long handled by the way, not short handled) is tiny. i'd much rather pay the extra $10 and buy a 2nd 187. as for the foundations, they too seem like too much work to me. so, for the first time in aaages, i got absolutely nothing from a new MAC collection. oh yeah, the new foundation brush seemed very ordinary to me. i'll stick to my 190.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 5, 2006)

I liked the foundation, the MA put it on me and it was very light and make my skin look airbrushed. Its not going to give a whole lot of coverage but if you already have decent skin its great. Its no more work than spraying it on your hand and brushing it on your face, if the hand is too messy use a mirror or some other non porous surface. 
I dont think they are HG but I think they are nice especially for those who want sheer coverage.

The 188 was totally cute, it depends on what you use it for. I think this one would be great to highlight or apply blush with. But your right I personally would rather get another 187.


----------



## mima (Oct 5, 2006)

hmm...now you're making me want to go back and try the foundation since i have decent skin but wouldn't mind some sheer coverage. but then again, maybe i'll stick to tinted moisturizer and save some $$ for october 19! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks for the info.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 5, 2006)

hmm havnt tried the foundation bt the 188 was OK i thought it was a bit too small though


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 5, 2006)

I wasn't real impressed with the foundation or the blush,.. it was kinda flat looking on me,.. I guess I had hoped for something a little more "airbrushed" looking as a finished result. But the 188 is a doll. Perfect sized for a great blending brush,.. highlighter,.. contouring,..More control over the area covered. I picked up Electrolady, the 188, and an empty 15 palette


----------



## Ksstavros (Oct 5, 2006)

Keep these comments coming......i am still trying to make up my mind!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 5, 2006)

about the only thing i like from the collection are the blushes but you could easily get something comparable or better then those 2.

With the 188 Brush for 8.00 more you can get the reg size one so IMO its not worth it.

The foundations are not very good beacuse to me air brush means flawless and these only provide minimal coverage with isnt really airbrush for the money you can get better.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks ladies my wallet wants to hear more good news


----------



## bebs (Oct 5, 2006)

I really love the new 188, its so cute. 
I'll be going to pick up the 191 in the next few months

I had them demo the new foudations on me with strobe cream under it.. I liked it but really I didnt think it was that great it took a lot longer to put on then normal foundation. 

the pinkish blush was the only one that stood out to me however they had stray rose out, and I had on cheek with that and the other spray blush and there really wasnt that much of a difference in the light. so I didnt get much of anything besides the 188


----------



## duch3ss25 (Oct 5, 2006)

oh thank you thank you for these comments. i was looking forward to getting the 188 but now, i'm definitely going to keep these in mind. for now, i guess, it means more $$ for the pret-a-porter and formal black, yiippeeee!!


----------



## idreamincolor (Oct 5, 2006)

*I Looooooooooooove this foundation!!!*

This is probably THE best foundation I have ever tried by far!!! It melts on my face like liquid skin! This stuff is absolutely AMAZING!!! It feels great, looks great, and just is plain great! The brushes that came out with this collection are well overdue. I've always wanted a smaller 187 brush, so my prayers are answered!!!, and the 191 is perfect for getting around my hairline and is super soft!!! I ended up getting 2 blushes (Misty Pink and Peach Spirtz), both brushes, and Medium foundation. Just wanted to share my joy!!!!


----------



## Katgirl625 (Oct 5, 2006)

This is fantastic news - two collections in a row, and no haul for me.  This is a new record.  I'm a richer lady today for it!


----------



## a914butterfly (Oct 5, 2006)

i picked up the 188 brush. i have the larger on already, but this is a little smaller so i think its easier to use for highlighting or applying blush. i also picked up the misty pink blush. the blush is nothing special, but wanted to try something new and different


----------



## aeni (Oct 5, 2006)

I think I still want to buy the foundations and save an extra $30 by not buying ERA.  I'm ordering the blushes and some foundations b/c I figure a face doesn't have to look flat if you give it the right dimensions (light and shadow) and don't apply it too heavily.

But yeah, even airbrushing won't give someone with heavy scarring or bad skin "flawless skin".  It's just key wording to hook anyone in.


----------



## Chloe2277 (Oct 5, 2006)

Well I wasn't too impressed!  I did walk away with the 188 even though it was way smaller than I imagined it was just too cute!  The 191 brush was very soft but it seemed like it might leave streaks when applying foundation IDK I would love to hear the reviews on this. I compared the foundation to the SFF which is what I wear and it was way too sheer for me. It might be buildable but I didn't try and the blush seemed way too messy so I guess more money for the holiday collection!


----------



## ccarp001 (Oct 5, 2006)

hmm,thanks for all the info ladies! i was thinking about the foundation but i am NOT about sheer coverage! : )


----------



## Zoe (Oct 6, 2006)

Can anyone post pics comparing the 187 and 188 brush puhleeez?


----------



## lara (Oct 6, 2006)

I took the 188 for a spin today (the brushes and foundations won't be out here for another few weeks) and it's exactly the same as the 187 but with a half-sized head - it applies product the same, it feels the same, it moves the same. The glaring difference is that this brush is a size suitable for blush, highlighting and contouring, whereas the 187 is a little chunky for anything detailed or precise. 

If you're a cream blush girl/like doing foundation contouring/like using anything coloured and emollient on the face (CCBs, etc), I say splash out and grab the 188. If you only use your 187 for applying foundation, then stick with the 187.


----------



## Zoe (Oct 6, 2006)

Awesome description Lara,Thanks! Now I know I have to have it!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 6, 2006)

I ordered the foundation off the web site and it came yesterday. So far I really like it. It is sheer, but not THAT sheer. It definitely makes my face look alot better than it really does. LOL No flushing with the rosacea either. So far I'm very happy with it. I bought the lightest color and if it came in an even lighter one I'd probably go for that though.


----------



## Chelly (Oct 9, 2006)

i think the mists are phenominal. they make my skin glow im in love!!


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm aaaalmost convinced to splurge on these foundations, but not quite... for those of you who have tried it, are there any discolouration problems like there were with the Studio Fix, and do you find it matches your skin well?  I'm NC35 and I'm always teetering between medium/medium dark - have any other NC35-ers tried the Mist?

Thanks!


----------



## VeronikaJ (Oct 9, 2006)

At first, I was not totally in love with the mist foundations but then I just really learned how to work them into my skin and now I LOVE THEM! The blush is especially beautiful!  I bought all three 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I think this will just be a product that everyone has to really try a few times before them make a final judgement.  Just play with them, and I bet everyone will love them and they're permanent at MAC Stores!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm an NC20-got the light- love the way it feels on my skin, but pretty thin coverage.  I really like it though and now i want the blushes too.


----------



## MeganGMcD (Oct 10, 2006)

*Era*

Can anyone compare these to ERA's spray?


----------



## shabdebaz (Oct 10, 2006)

Blahwah, the medium/dark is a slightly darker NC35.  I think the medium is pretty close to NC30.  But, what a glowy, beautiful finish!


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 10, 2006)

I've been thinking about trying the studio mists too...can anyone compare the coverage to studio fix for me?


----------



## CandaceM (Oct 10, 2006)

Studio Fix, has much more coverage. This is very sheer, but gives a beautiful glow.


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shabdebaz* 

 
_Blahwah, the medium/dark is a slightly darker NC35.  I think the medium is pretty close to NC30.  But, what a glowy, beautiful finish!_

 
Thanks shabdebaz!  Maybe since winter's coming, I'll try the medium.  Hope it works!


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Oct 10, 2006)

My lonely little Misty Pink in my bathroom has yet to be opened. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought it on a whim, I liked the idea of spraying it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My impulsive buying needs to be stopped, haha. If I don't like it, I think I'll give it to my sister.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Oct 10, 2006)

I actually really like the new Studio Mist Foundation. I tried it out today and it was great. It felt really nice on my skin and blended nicely. It gave a good amount of coverage and it felt very moisturizing on my skin. I used the new 191 brush... and I actually prefer this brush to the 190. I like the flat end of it because it seems like it blended the foundation onto my skin better. I haven't tried the Studio Mist Blush though. I bought it, but just haven't tried it. And like Lara said, the 188 is great for light HL and contouring.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_
The foundations are not very good beacuse to me air brush means flawless and these only provide minimal coverage with isnt really airbrush for the money you can get better._

 
Amen, sister!  I tried on the foundation with my regular Studio Fix on top, and it looked pretty good...but, I was expecting a better finish out of the foundation alone.  

Also, I broke out for the next two days.  After that, I decided to take a peek at the ingredients...

Artifical BEESWAX?

No thanks, I don't think I'm gonna be putting a candle on my face.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 11, 2006)

What shade would you reccomend for a NW20?


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Oct 11, 2006)

i am an NC 30-35 and medium dark is a perfect match for me.  i also have  the peach spritz blush and it is beautiful on.

i love my studio mist products.  i just wish they came a little bigger for the money


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 11, 2006)

^ Medium dark, eh?  Hrrm...  I tried on Medium today and it looked dark on my cheeks, but light on my forehead.  I just came back home from the counter (empty-handed =T) and took off half my face to compare the SFF and SFP.

On my hand the Mist looked better, matching more of my yellow tones in my asian skin and looking lighter.  On my face, however, the SF's look lighter.  The SF's are also definitely more matte.  I apply both by spritzing Fix + after picking up product, but even with that you can't get the glowiness of the Studio Mist.  The MA at the counter said that they're not buildable, but I'm going to try to challenge that (if I pick it up).  I really love how blendable it is tho - sometimes the SFF dries out a bit as I'm applying, and that's *with* the Fix +!

I'm going to see how it fares on my face tonight (tho it's nothing like wearing it for a whole day).  I might even leave it on overnight (gasp!) just to try it out.  If I could, I'd just pick up the blushes and the foundation - I love the colours of the blushes!

*2-hr update* I love the feel of the Mist on my face, nice and dry, whereas the SFF feels dewy.  My SIL says both look almost the same, a slight matte (SFF)/glowy (SM) difference.  If the Mist doesn't wipe off as easily as the SFF, it's a definite buy for me!


----------



## Ksstavros (Oct 11, 2006)

I can't wait to give mine a try........they will be shipping out on 10/13...I got the light studio mist and the peach spritz blush.


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Oct 12, 2006)

*i received my studio mist and studio mist blush*

i am an NC 30 in winter, NC 35 in summer. it is autumn, and that makes me an NC32.5 LOL 

the medium dark blends perfectly into my complexion, and the coverage is sheer, but buildable. i was actually impressed by the coverage it gave. 

just an aaside...i am not a fan of putting things on my hands to mix or work into brushes, so i have this old mirror that i use. i put my foundations on it, and mix eyeliner sealant and pigments on it. it is a surface which is easy to clean, then you can put liquid soap on it and clean your brushes on the mirror!

this morning i had to spray three 1-second bursts and use my foundation brush to get the coverage i wanted. in the end i did use less than i would have used for liquid foundation. i finished with Blot loose powder. my skin looks great. better than with my usual liquid and powder combo and the finish is silky, and the effect is flawless. i can't see any pores, and there is no migration so far. 

when using the blush, placed two-1 second bursts (i bought peach spritz), onto the mirror, and used the 187 brush to apply. i love the effect and colour i got from it. once i got it on, i added a little bit of MSF in stereo rose for some luminousity. 

just so you know, the blush aerosol is smaller than the foundation aerosol, and the amount sprayed per blast is less from the blush than the foundation. there is a little but of a cloud that ends up in the air after you spray, but it isn't messy or anything. 

i had to literally run to work as i was late playing with my new goodies. i was sweaty, but the foundation hasn't budged and the finish has not even thought about turning shiny. the blush is still going strong, and after a good sprinting to work, my blush has usually faded by now 

i hate to say it, but i had little to no expectation from these products. but these ones are winners 

so if you are able to get a foundation match, i would highly recommend this product. 

as for the blush, i am thinking that i will like the pink one better. not that i don't like the peach one...it is just that i have better colours of blush in powder form in a peachy tone for my complexion. so i am keeping my fingers crossed that the pink blush will appear at my local counter soon so i can try it out.


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Oct 12, 2006)

oops...sorry mods

i meant to put it in the other thread and totally gapped.

my deepest apologies


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for such a detailed review!  I'm wondering if my original colouring's off now, since I've also been working with being NC32.5 :lolz: but medium looked better than med-dark, if anything it was already on the dark side.  I'll have to play around with them again to make sure.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 12, 2006)

ha [email protected] your signature BlahWah

Thanks for the review, I liked the Studio Mist even though some peeps gave it bad reviews, this made me sure I want it now.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cinnamongurlee* 

 
_i am an NC 30 in winter, NC 35 in summer. it is autumn, and that makes me an NC32.5 LOL ....._

 
I think I am an NW 24.8673   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love the texture and feel of the mists, but it (medium light) was to orange for me.


----------



## n_c (Oct 12, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## danabanayna (Oct 12, 2006)

I am a NW25 and I bought the light medium.  I really love the finish and the coverage of this foundation.  I also bought the peach blush which I love.


----------



## HotLady1970 (Oct 13, 2006)

I was very disappointed of the size of the 188 because I was hoping for a more 129SE-like 187 (if you know what I mean) and the blushes were not that hot either!


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 14, 2006)

i went to the mac store yesterday to finally see the studio mist and i have to say i was pretty dissappointed. i shook the bottle, took off the cap, made sure the nozzle was clean, then sprayed my hand. i got that stuff over my hand alright, but also on my sleeve (which was rolled up a little bit, on my watch as well as on my nails. it literally got anywhere within a 6" radius from the area I aimed the bottle at.
i took the 188 brush and lightly dabbed my hand in a motion, as if i were applying it to my face to see the coverage on teh back of my hand. after a few strokes, it was all smoothed out, and looked like i hadn't applied anything. the i noticed the smell. it was awful. i just don't get how they can make this product smell the way it does. even if i liked the product, i would have not bought it simply on the basis it stinks. :x i'll just stick to my select cover-up, foundation stick and MSF with my 152 for my face for now. it seems to work the best for me.


----------



## mommamacgurl (Oct 14, 2006)

I love my studio mist foundation. I spray it on a plastic artist palette (available at michaels) and then i just apply it with a 188 or 187 brush. I love how it looks and feels.


----------



## Kim. (Oct 14, 2006)

The peach spritz blush turned me into a clown and the bronze made me look REALLY orange I was so dissapointed today.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 

 
_.... i noticed the smell. it was awful. i just don't get how they can make this product smell the way it does. even if i liked the product, i would have not bought it simply on the basis it stinks. ..._

 
Yeah, I forgot to mention that.  The smell really is noticable and not at all in a good way.  I really doesn't smell good and it lingers.


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Oct 16, 2006)

ok i had issues with the foundation today.  i had a patch of pimples, and a bit of darkness around my eyes.  so much for buildable.  it didn't do anything.  so yes, skin will look flawless as long as your skin is already decent...the coverage appears to be buildable.  then when you have a couple of imperfections, it doesn't do squat, and all the *building* of layers in the world won't help with this foundation!

i think i will like this more in the summer and when my skin is clear. praying for tomorrow!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Oct 17, 2006)

I tried them out yesterday and I absolutely LOVE them! The light foundation blended perfectly into my skin and I bought the new 191 foundation brush I LOVE this brush! its so "springy" and soft a definate buy, plus I like the flat thin edge! And the Peach Spritz blush on my skin looked so natural, it was the perfect blush for me... so now I gotta find out the shelf life cause I need to buy more blushes lol


----------

